# Best Computer Speakers for approx. $100



## shovenose (Jan 13, 2013)

Need new speakers. Would prefer to spend $100 or less.
I know nothing about speakers so please, I'm all ears! (pun intended)

This is what I use right now:
Logitech S120 2.3 Watts (RMS) 2.0 Speaker System -...

What about these? I found them they seem like a good deal.
Logitech Z523 40 Watts RMS 2.1 Speaker System
I asked a friend who seems to know a lot about audio stuff he said to get this but it doesn't have the subwoofer.
Bose® Companion® 2 Series II Multimedia Speaker Sy...


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Jan 13, 2013)

shovenose said:


> Need new speakers. Would prefer to spend $100 or less.
> I know nothing about speakers so please, I'm all ears! (pun intended)
> 
> This is what I use right now:
> ...



The Bose will be better then the Logitech. Id stay away from Logitech if you want real sound. Logitech speakers are just loud, which is why some people think they are good. When really they have nothing against real speakers for the same price. What do you want a sub for?


----------



## shovenose (Jan 13, 2013)

MxPhenom 216 said:


> What do you want a sub for?



I don't know; I thought it made it better.
So that's 0 votes for the logitechs and 2 for the bose (my friends vote included)


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Jan 13, 2013)

shovenose said:


> I don't know; I thought it made it better.
> So that's 0 votes for the logitechs and 2 for the bose (my friends vote included)



Sub woofer just adds to the bass, if the speakers you get can't respond to low frequencies. I would get a good 2.0 system, then add a stand alone good sub woofer later on if you want to do some bumpin 

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B0051WAM1O/?tag=tec06d-20


----------



## shovenose (Jan 13, 2013)

MxPhenom 216 said:


> Sub woofer just adds to the bass, if the speakers you get can't respond to low frequencies. I would get a good 2.0 system, then add a stand alone good sub woofer later on if you want to do some bumpin


Oh I live in an apartment anyway.


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Jan 13, 2013)

shovenose said:


> Oh I live in an apartment anyway.



Get these then. 

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B0051WAM1O/?tag=tec06d-20


----------



## shovenose (Jan 13, 2013)

Sorry to be annoying, and thanks for the recommendation. But could you please explain what is better about those?


----------



## erocker (Jan 13, 2013)

Those M-Audio's are louder than the Bose, but lack low end bass. The Bose set has pretty good low end, good mids and lack a little in the higher frequencies.

I heard these at a friends house (he's really into music/speakers/etc.) and they sound great for around $100 bucks: http://www.interstatemusic.com/5421...mpaign=gbase&gclid=CPDgsOKi5LQCFUid4AodCVsARA


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Jan 13, 2013)

If you can bend a little on the price, these are worth the extra $50:
http://www.klipsch.com/promedia-2-1-computer-speakers


----------



## TC-man (Jan 13, 2013)

erocker said:


> Those M-Audio's are louder than the Bose, but lack low end bass. The Bose set has pretty good low end, good mids and lack a little in the higher frequencies.
> 
> I heard these at a friends house (he's really into music/speakers/etc.) and they sound great for around $100 bucks: http://www.interstatemusic.com/5421...mpaign=gbase&gclid=CPDgsOKi5LQCFUid4AodCVsARA



These Akai speakers are pretty good, they are actually re-branded Alesis M1 Active 320 USB (also supports RCA) and you can get them for a cheaper price here or here.


----------



## cdawall (Jan 13, 2013)

fordgt90concept said:


> if you can bend a little on the price, these are worth the extra $50:
> http://www.klipsch.com/promedia-2-1-computer-speakers



x2


----------



## Jetster (Jan 13, 2013)

FordGT90Concept said:


> If you can bend a little on the price, these are worth the extra $50:
> http://www.klipsch.com/promedia-2-1-computer-speakers



3X

Best PC speaker Ive ever owned

But i would get the M-Audio before the Bose if you cant swing the Klipsch


----------



## ChiSox (Jan 13, 2013)

+1 = x4 on the Klipsch

Bose are nice as far as movies and easy listening go. I guess it really depends what you are listening to.

I had a $100 Logitech system that I blew out the sub in about 6 months. 

My Dad has a similar Klipsch system that has a nice all around sound


----------



## shovenose (Jan 13, 2013)

So even though it's a little more than I wanted to spend, you think the http://www.klipsch.com/promedia-2-1-computer-speakers is a good investment and it's the best I will get in that price range?


----------



## cdawall (Jan 13, 2013)

Yes. Bar none.


----------



## shovenose (Jan 13, 2013)

Great well we'll see what my friend says.


----------



## Liquid Cool (Jan 13, 2013)

x5 on the Klipsch Promedia 2.1's...

Absolutely love them and have never used anything that is remotely even close in quality.  The specific reason I like them is that they're very flexible whether gaming or Mozart...they sound great and have very nice high's and strong mid's.  Almost feel like a set of Bose...for a small speaker system they fill the room with sound quite well.

You can routinely find a good used set for a hundred or under on E-bay...that might be an option.  I have an extra set of the original version I plan on putting up there soon.  

Best,

Liquid Cool


----------



## Jetster (Jan 13, 2013)

I built a sound system that cost about $500 and after listening to it and comparing it to the Klipsch Pro media 2.1 I took the Polk speakers back and bought klipsch synergy b-20 speakers. You might be able to fine some used


----------



## LightningJR (Jan 13, 2013)

+1 for the M-Audio and the Klipsch


----------



## Soylent Joe (Jan 13, 2013)

http://www.medicalartspress.com/logitech-speakers/cbs/247072.html?cm_mmc=CSE_247072

My buddy has them and they sound just like my Klipsch Promedia 2.1's


----------



## cdawall (Jan 13, 2013)

Soylent Joe said:


> http://www.medicalartspress.com/logitech-speakers/cbs/247072.html?cm_mmc=CSE_247072
> 
> My buddy has them and they sound just like my Klipsch Promedia 2.1's



No they don't. I have never owned or listened to a set of logicrap that didn't sound muddy.


----------



## shovenose (Jan 13, 2013)

If I can find a way to get to Best Buy I'll get the Klipsch ones 
Probably tomorrow.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Jan 13, 2013)

I think they can only be bought directly from Klipsch.  Call Best Buy and ask if they carry Klipsch ProMedia 2.1 speakers before going.  They most likely won't have it.


----------



## Jetster (Jan 13, 2013)

FordGT90Concept said:


> I think they can only be bought directly from Klipsch.  Call Best Buy and ask if they carry Klipsch ProMedia 2.1 speakers before going.  They most likely won't have it.



Got mine from NE


----------



## cdawall (Jan 13, 2013)

FordGT90Concept said:


> I think they can only be bought directly from Klipsch.  Call Best Buy and ask if they carry Klipsch ProMedia 2.1 speakers before going.  They most likely won't have it.



The store I worked at carried them. You don't even have to call order them online


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Jan 13, 2013)

Jetster said:


> Got mine from NE


Must have been a long time ago:
 klipsch promedia


----------



## Jetster (Jan 13, 2013)

FordGT90Concept said:


> Must have been a long time ago:
> klipsch promedia


Yes, your right. I should have checked


----------



## cdawall (Jan 13, 2013)

http://www.bestbuy.com/site/Klipsch...770265&skuId=9382232&st=klipsch 2.1&cp=1&lp=1

Bestbuy still has them.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Jan 13, 2013)

Amazon lists them for $190+.  Best Buy lists them for $155.  I'm pretty sure ordering from Klipsch, it's $150 with free shipping (edit: it does).  If memory serves, they shipped mine using FedEx 3-day.  It arrived surprisingly fast.


Edit: Make sure you have room for the subwoofer and satellites.  The link above has the dimensions under "specs."


----------

